
An IRL bell that rings any time a bell character is displayed on your terminal - jerodsanto
https://github.com/tenderlove/analog-terminal-bell
======
meonkeys
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24412185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24412185)

